# English Bitter Experiment



## Hoptoit (28/11/13)

Hey guys u probably have been asked this a million times before but im putting down an English Bitter tonight and have got some Fuggles pellets aswell as Pride of Ringwood pellets and POR Flowers and wondering which order i should go about hopping it? i also have some American Oak i would like to add in a Muslin bag has anyone done this before? appreciate any feedback thanks.


----------



## Spiesy (28/11/13)

Flowers are usually best used late, or dry hopped with - but many people will frown upon using POR for a late addition in general. 

I've only used POR pellets for bittering additions, so that's about where I draw a blank, sorry.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/11/13)

Do a 50/50 por/fuggles. Take into account the different AA% for rach hop. 

Use some fuggles at 20min.


----------



## black_labb (28/11/13)

Por is perfectly fine in english beers and suits quite well. I would use the flowers late to get the most from them

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoptoit (28/11/13)

Ok cool cheers guys and how late would u recommend adding the flowers?


----------



## AndrewQLD (28/11/13)

POR in an English Bitter? I suppose it will give you the bitterness but what is your grain bill/recipe, fuggles will suite if it's a darker style bitter then all the better but i would not suggest POR as sub for a decent English hop.


----------



## Hoptoit (28/11/13)

Ok and I using the muntons Yorkshire bitter kit not sure of the grain bill as I cheated and bought it mixed ready to mash but it is a darker bitter


----------



## hoppy2B (28/11/13)

You probably only need 20 to 30 grams of Fuckalls late and dry hop with some Ringwood should be ok.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/11/13)

....Those that can not accept the mighty POR......


----------



## jyo (29/11/13)

hoppy2B said:


> dry hop with some Ringwood should be ok.


Have you tried this?


----------



## Hoptoit (29/11/13)

Thanks guys its done now just waiting for it to cool down to add yeast


----------



## AndrewQLD (29/11/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> ....Those that can not accept the mighty POR......


I use quite a bit of POR, I just wouldn't use it as a flavour/aroma addition in an English Bitter.


----------



## hoppy2B (1/12/13)

jyo said:


> Have you tried this?


Yeah its alright dry hopped. I don't like it as a late addition though normally, but am planning to use some late in a stout to balance the sweetness. 
I'd be doing the stout today if I had all the ingredients.


----------

